
Multiple Git vulnerabilities in 2.24 and older - i_am_not_elon
https://github.blog/2019-12-10-multiple-git-vulnerabilities-in-2-24-and-older/
======
duelingjello
Makes me love Chef's habitat so I can build modern packages from source and
cache binary artifacts. Then, roll docker images that always have the latest
tools anywhere that has Linux ... and patched, hardened, decrufted, and sooner
than vendors.

I really hack up habitat plans with a common include script to screen scrape
source websites to get the latest version and check GPG signatures rather than
depending on embedded hashes.

